# Meet Emma Demma PIC HEAVY



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

In another thread I noticed quite a few of you have made some "awhs" at Emma's pictures.
So here are some more photos of Emma Demma and some videos as well 

When we got her home from her spay xD








Looking absolutely ADORABLE!!








Rockin the Gator's Shirt!!!! That's actually a toddler T. All the doggie jerseys were too big or too small :'(








The day I bought her jacket. It was on sale. And she WUVES it








Begging to go outside








Sleeping 








Her 1st vet visit with us. She just came back from her heartworm test








Playing with a new toy








The ridgeback scared her xD








Playing with her BFF








Shake shake shake








The day Emma discovered her love for windows








Feed Mea!!!








pfft Ball obsessed








This is one of my favs








The one that everyone giggles at








just keep swimming









Video of Emma playing dead http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1795422982528
Video of Emma waving and giving high fives http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1795431182733


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Very adorable...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to steal her! She's adorable.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

:O Extreme cuteness!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thankies everyone. She knows she is adorable and uses it to her advantage


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone else wanna meet Emma Demma?


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

What a cutie! I have a Pug too, who's given me mad love for the breed. Only toy breed I truly love! I'm sort of surprised to see your girl in the water! All the Pugs I know hate water...including mine! Even worse, she has horrible ear issues, and if her ears get even slightly wet, boom...ear infection. Happy to see the life jacket..While she hates water, my Dixie loves to go out in our fishing boat with us (only one of our boats she's allowed to go in since she sheds so bad!) and I'm terrified she'll fall overboard! Dad won't let me put a jacket on her though, and she'd likely hate me forever if I tried. We dress her up every Halloween, and she looks utterly miserable and humiliated!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Badjer said:


> What a cutie! I have a Pug too, who's given me mad love for the breed. Only toy breed I truly love! I'm sort of surprised to see your girl in the water! All the Pugs I know hate water...including mine! Even worse, she has horrible ear issues, and if her ears get even slightly wet, boom...ear infection. Happy to see the life jacket..While she hates water, my Dixie loves to go out in our fishing boat with us (only one of our boats she's allowed to go in since she sheds so bad!) and I'm terrified she'll fall overboard! Dad won't let me put a jacket on her though, and she'd likely hate me forever if I tried. We dress her up every Halloween, and she looks utterly miserable and humiliated!


Awh
Emma loves her life jacket and the doggie park. She makes a bee line for the water. But she keeps circling around me as I walk all the way down to the water line. Like "mommy, walk faster!!! No RUN with me!!!"
Emma doesn't shed that much. I brush her everyday with a damn soft bristle brush and during the winter months I comb her with a furminator once a month. She also gets baths once a month.


----------

